# Okanagan Valley For Northern Scorpions



## driver (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi all, looking to see if there's anyone on board from the okanagan valley, more specifically the osoyoos or oliver areas, with experience field collecting the Northern Scorpion. I'm planning on making a trip out mid-late July to vsit some friends whoare cherry picking for the summer. I know there are Northern Scorpions living natively in this area and would love to do some field collecting in the time. If anyone has any tips on collecting this species, in this area, or would be interested in getting together some day for a hunt, please post a reply! I'm assuming a quick hike up the sandy south facing hillsides with alot of rockflipping along the way would be a good start? Perhaps a nighttime run with a blacklight flashlight?


----------



## mitchnast (Aug 16, 2007)

gee, wish i saw this earlier.

im in the area and can ALWAYS find the scorps


----------



## Ganoderma (Sep 7, 2007)

damnit.  everyone seems to be able to find them there.  i searched around osyoos up to kelowona and in between and found none.  i have only found the things in washington state 

this summer when i go back to canada i will not return to taiwan until i find one!  any suggested habitats to look in?  i was mostly looking in brushy/rocky type hills same as where i found them in our USA equivalent.


----------



## mitchnast (Sep 22, 2007)

I KNOW you're comming to visit me then. You better be.


----------

